# Calling Planex Users



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Our PC sander has a million miles on it. The thing is bullet proof, just getting wore out. Thinking its time to drink the green kool-aid:clap:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

donerightwyo said:


> Thanks Tom, the paper was one of my main questions. What about bags how many of them does it take? Can they be emptied?
> 
> I will get the soft interface pads also. These would replace what is on it now?
> 
> Have you used the small 5" drywall sander? The ets125 eq I believe.


For drywall you use an open top plastic liner, or nothing in the tub. The liner does make it easier to empty the CT 36 AC. I use the fleece bags at times, mostly for "spot" jobs.

The soft pads go between the paper and the pad on the Planex, gives the paper a little cushion. Not always necessary, nice to have if you need them. I keep a couple in the case, just be aware with the interface pads you lose a little bit of the dust collection. 

I own the ETS 125 and DTS, they are my finish sanders. I do use both on drywall, the DTS gets the corners. The RTS will also get into corners.

Tom


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

So Tom, where should I buy it?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Call Tom (512) 428-9140. 

https://www.tool-home.com/products/catalog/login.php

I've always had great service from him. This is about service not price, they'll all be the same. 

Tell him I told you to call, he may answer the phone now. 

Tom


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

I'll do it. Thanks Tom:thumbup:


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Ordered Monday, got it today. That's pretty good for out here in the sticks.

Tom did answer the phone and he seems like a good guy.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Ouch. 

You still need a sanding sponge to get in the corners.

Any questions…………………….

Tom


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

tjbnwi said:


> Ouch.
> 
> You still need a sanding sponge to get in the corners.
> 
> ...


Can I get a green one?:laughing:

A mere $2500'ish will buy you everything you see there.:laughing:

I may have questions once I start assembling it. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Worm Drive (May 2, 2007)

donerightwyo said:


> I will get the soft interface pads also. These would replace what is on it now?



When using the soft interface pads, you have to use the soft backing pad. It is thinner than the backing pad that comes on the sander. Festool doesn't do a good job of explaining that. You can buy it as a kit, the soft backing pad (it has an "S" on it) and two interface pads.

http://www.bobmarinosbesttools.com/planex-pad-set/p/496106/


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

sanding popcorn works great....you just need a good vac:thumbsup:
and the corners and 3 way just scrap with the vac next to the knife


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't do much drywall work.... but sometimes I have to do a bit of it... so I recently got an Aleko 690L sander. Yeah, Chinese knockoff, but it works for the little use I give it. 









This is my buddy using it in his kitchen.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

TBFGhost said:


> I don't do much drywall work.... but sometimes I have to do a bit of it... so I recently got an Aleko 690L sander. Yeah, Chinese knockoff, but it works for the little use I give it.
> 
> This is my buddy using it in his kitchen.


I have been waiting for our next remodel job to order one of those and give it a shot. We don't do very much finish work either so I cant justify the planex...all though I am positive it works great.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

overanalyze said:


> I have been waiting for our next remodel job to order one of those and give it a shot. We don't do very much finish work either so I cant justify the planex...all though I am positive it works great.


It's not bad at all...but I am sure it's no Porter Cable or Festool. I actually ordered the 690F first as I liked the case it came in. The 690F arrived with a stripped gear box, sent it back for the 690L. I wish I got the F again. The L does not have a case or break down like the F.

There also seems to be decent "factory" support for them at alekodrywallsander.com


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Waking up an old thread just to comment on my recently purchased Planex. Been using it for a couple weeks.

It sands great, collects the dust pretty great but not perfectly, and handles easily enough.

I'm glad I didn't spring for the AC vac. I started with my CTMini (which worked fine), bought a CT 36 in order to take the mini back to the shop, and after sanding about 1200 feet of level 4 ceilings and a ton of soffits, and not touching the bag, the suction setting on the Planex is still dialed way down, and the CT36 is still perfectly effective as the site cleanup vac.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Bob, make a spacer that will hold the edge/center vacuum sector lever mid-position. It should help with the dust on overrun corners.

Tom


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> Bob, make a spacer that will hold the edge/center vacuum sector lever mid-position. It should help with the dust on overrun corners.
> 
> Tom


Thanks, Tom. I will do that tomorrow.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

I made one... Somebody threw it away.

Can you take a picture of yours Tom. I didn't like mine anyway. It had a hard time staying in.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I made one... Somebody threw it away.
> 
> Can you take a picture of yours Tom. I didn't like mine anyway. It had a hard time staying in.


Next you'll want me to make it and send it to you. Damn kids.

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

tjbnwi said:


> Next you'll want me to make it and send it to you. Damn kids.
> 
> Tom


You can wait till you get that roof finished... :whistling


----------

